# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  KOI-S EDISI NO. 11/VOL II/MEI - JUN 2010

## Ajik Raffles

_Segera Beredar !!_



*Terbit : 10 Mei 2010*
Harga Eceran : P. Jawa Rp 35.000 - Luar Pulau Jawa Rp 37,000
(Belum Termasuk Ongkos Kirim)

*FREE FOR KOI's MEMBER*
Contact: [email protected]

Dapat dibeli di Toko Buku Gramedia se  Jabodetabek & Bandung, Semarang, dan Surabaya. Kinokuniya Plaza Senayan, Outlet Hero Supermarket, Toko Buku Kharisma, Gunung Agung, outlet Mini Market, toko buku di pusat perbelanjaan atau di agen koran/majalah terdekat

*Distribusi & Sirkulasi:*
KOIS Inter Media
Doli Ardyansyah Joedo  087880558878
Acep Nudin  0813 99657225

Penerbit:Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society (KOIs)
Percetakan: PT Temprint

*Alamat Redaksi:* 
Jl. Wijaya I No. 54, Kebayoran Baru Jakarta 12170
Telp.: 021  7279 2849 (H), Fax: 021  739 3629

*E-mail	:* 
Redaksi: [email protected]
Iklan: [email protected]
Distribusi & Sirkulasi: [email protected]
Membership: [email protected]

*REPRESENTATIVE AGEN:* 
JAKARTA	: KOI-S Intermedia (021) 7279 2849
MEDAN	: Obor  (061) 414 5622
MAKASSAR : Koke Koi  0815 24198198
SURABAYA : Terbit  (031) 567 8049, Topkoi Farm  0811 326556	
SOLO : BSKC  (0271) 644583, Eko  0812 2681111
YOGYAKARTA : Trisno Setyawan/ Tenonx  0856 2905678
SEMARANG : Beryl Ep  (024) 70506066
BANDUNG	: Alfi - 085722291410
BEKASI: Javakoi/Ucok Agency - 081381650000

----------


## abiserpong

Selamat atas kerja keras team majalah....... ( sudah 11 edisi ) ::   mantap .....100 halaman euy   ::

----------


## abahnasr

RRR...uuuar BIasa.......   ::

----------


## agent23

Nah ini dia yang ditunggu2x  ::

----------


## hilariusssss

asik...
siap2 menunggu sampai di rumah..
wakakak...   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

suit suit.....
ditunggu kehadirannya dirumah...

----------


## Silent_Forest

Siiiiiiip... akhirnya yang di tunggu 2x keluar juga, laaaanjut...  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Makin berisi, makin berbobot,makin mantap...

----------


## Robby Iwan

Rugi klo kaga langganan mah..padat ilmu dan info terkini dunia Koi..

----------


## mario85

wuis mantabb nih..

----------


## Si Jari Lentik

*MAJALAH KOI-S MENEMBUS LEBIH DARI 70 JARINGAN GRAMEDIA SE INDONESIA*  :Thumb: 
GRAMEDIA TAMAN ANGGREK
GRAMEDIA CITRALAND
GRAMEDIA PONDOK INDAH MALL
GRAMEDIA GRAND INDONESIA
GRAMEDIA MEGA MALL PLUIT
GRAMEDIA PURI MALL
GRAMEDIA HERO GATOT SUBROTO
GRAMEDIA MELAWAI
GRAMEDIA MATRAMAN
GRAMEDIA KELAPA GADING MALL
GRAMEDIA ARTA GADING
GRAMEDIA SUNTER MALL
GRAMEDIA PINTU AIR
GRAMEDIA GAJAH MADA
GRAMEDIA METROPOLITAN MALL
GRAMEDIA BINTARO PLAZA
GRAMEDIA WTC TANGERANG
GRAMEDIA SUMARECON SERPONG MALL
GRAMEDIA DEPOK PLAZA
GRAMEDIA PLAZA  SEMANGGI
GRAMEDIA CIJANTUNG
GRAMEDIA CEMPAKA MAS
GRAMEDIA CINERE MALL
GRAMEDIA FATMAWATI
GRAMEDIA DAAN MOGOT
GRAMEDIA MERUYA
GRAMEDIA CENTRAL PARK
GRAMEDIA KEBON JERUK
TRIMEDIA AMBASADOR
GRAMEDIA EKA LOKA SARI
GRAMEDIA PADJAJARAN
GRAMEDIA BOTANI
GRAMEDIA PARIS VAN JAVA
GRAMEDIA BANDUNG /MERDEKA
GRAMEDIA ISTANA PLAZA
GRAMEDIA BSM(BANDUNG SUPER MALL)
GRAMEDIA CIREBON
GRAMEDIA PANDANARAN
GRAMEDIA JAVA SUPER MALL
GRAMEDIA SURAKARTA
GRAMEDIA YOGYAKARTA
GRAMEDIA MALL MALIOBORO
GRAMEDIA SURABAYA
GRAMEDIA MANYAR
GRAMEDIA PLAZA TUNJUNGAN
GRAMEDIA JEMBER
GRAMEDIA MALANG
GRAMEDIA BASUKI RAHMAT
GRAMEDIA MALANG
GRAMEDIA BALI
GRAMEDIA MALL GALERIA
GRAMEDIA DISCOVERY SHOPING MALL
GRAMEDIA KUPANG
GRAMEDIA LAMPUNG
GRAMEDIA PALEMBANG
GRAMEDIA PALEMBANG SQUARE
GRAMEDIA PADANG
GRAMEDIA MEDAN
GRAMEDIA MAL MEDAN
GRAMEDIA SUN PLAZA
GRAMEDIA PEKANBARU
GRAMEDIA BATAM
GRAMEDIA BANJARMASIN
GRAMEDIA BANJARMASIN-2
GRAMEDIA SAMARINDA
GRAMEDIA PONTIANAK
GRAMEDIA MANADO
GRAMEDIA MAL RATUINDAH 
GRAMEDIA MAL PANAKUKANG

Menyebar di kota - kota:
JAKARTA, BOGOR, BEKASI, DEPOK, TANGERANG, BANDUNG, CIREBON, SEMARANG, SURAKARTA, YOGYAKARTA, SURABAYA, JEMBER, MALANG, DENPASAR, KUTA, N T T, B.LAMPUNG, PALEMBANG, PADANG, MEDAN, PEKAN BARU, BATAM, BANJARMASIN, SAMARINDA, PONTIANAK, MANADO, MAKASAR, SOLO, CIREBON, AMBARAWA, CILACAP, PURWOKERTO, PEKANBARU, JAMBI, PALANGKARAYA, PONTIANAK, TERNATE, JAYAPURA, BALIKPAPAN, AMBON

Semoga bisa ikut membangun komunitas koi yang sehat, cerdas dan apresiatif, ikut memperkuat industri koi nasional dan meningkatkan kegembiraan memelihara koi. Terimakasih atas kerja keras tim pendukung, dan dukungan komunitas koi baik di forum maupun diluar forum. Mohon bantuannya untuk memonitor keberadaan majalah ini di outlet - outlet gramedia di atas.   :Help:

----------


## Si Jari Lentik

> mudah2 an di obor masih ada stok , gak terasa wkt cpt berlalu rasa2 nya baru kemarin miliki edisi 10


Karena sesuatu hal, kerja sama dengan Obor sementara dihentikan om, tapi majalah ini bisa ditemukan di Gramedia Medan. Tolong sekalian laporannya ya :Happy:

----------


## john kl

> Karena sesuatu hal, kerja sama dengan Obor sementara dihentikan om, tapi majalah ini bisa ditemukan di Gramedia Medan. Tolong sekalian laporannya ya


sip... om  :Peace: 

asik... sekarang sudah gampang dapatin majalah kois di GRAMEDIA MEDAN, GRAMEDIA MAL MEDAN,GRAMEDIA SUN PLAZA (mall yg sering saya kunjungi  ::  )

----------


## victor

:Jaw:  :Jaw:  :Jaw:  :Jaw:

----------


## William Pantoni

Mantaap lah...mudah2a akhir tahun sudah bisa 7500 oplah nya.... :Party:

----------


## bobo

> *majalah koi-s menembus lebih dari 70 jaringan gramedia se indonesia* 
> Gramedia taman anggrek
> gramedia citraland
> gramedia pondok indah mall
> gramedia grand indonesia
> gramedia mega mall pluit
> gramedia puri mall
> gramedia hero gatot subroto
> gramedia melawai
> ...


tambahan om will dan om ajik, kemarin mingu ke sana masih ada sekitar 6 eksemplar dan aku ambil 1 masih ada 5 lagi, dan cukup mencolok cover majalah koi-s cuma adanya ditumpukan bawah hehehe.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> tambahan om will dan om ajik, kemarin mingu ke sana masih ada sekitar 6 eksemplar dan aku ambil 1 masih ada 5 lagi, dan cukup mencolok cover majalah koi-s cuma adanya ditumpukan bawah hehehe.


Terimakasih om bobo, masih menunggu laporan yang lain. Kalau - kalau kebetulan lewat di mall - mall di atas tolong dicek ya..

----------


## Abied

Gramedia Madiun kayaknya belum ada Om Ajik mohon ditindak lanjuti...

----------


## bobo

Majalah yang semakin berbobot dan semakin padat isinya, hal ini menunjukkan tim redaksi semakin solid dalam pembuatan setiap edisi.
masukan buat redaksi :
1. masih terdapat kesalahan penulisan dan ada bebarapa foto yang blur sehingga kurang jelas, dan ada foto yang tidak muncul. Untuk edisi mendatang bisa tidak kesalahan - kesalahan ini hilang sehingga dengan bertambahnya oplah majalah maka kualitas cetak dan isi semakin lebih bagus lagi.
2. mohon dipertimbangkan untuk anggota atau pembaca baru, kalau mereka mencari edisi lama majalah koi-s bisa mencari kemana dan bagaimana cara mendapatkannya ?
3. ditunggu ulasan dari breeder - breeder lokal lagi seperti dari sukabumi sehingga lokal juga lebih dikenal.
4. kalau ada artikel dari breeder jepang lebih baik dalam hal pemilihan ikan dan penilaian terhadap seekor ikan koi juga.

semoga majalah ini bisa terus tembus sampai 100 halaman lebih, dan selamat buat teman2 redaksi yang telah bekerja keras selama ini.

----------


## William Pantoni

> tambahan om will dan om ajik, kemarin mingu ke sana masih ada sekitar 6 eksemplar dan aku ambil 1 masih ada 5 lagi, dan cukup mencolok cover majalah koi-s cuma adanya ditumpukan bawah hehehe.


Wah...om Bobo....kenapa ga diambil semua..... :Bump2: ....thx u oom utk laporan nya.... :Happy: 




> Majalah yang semakin berbobot dan semakin padat isinya, hal ini menunjukkan tim redaksi semakin solid dalam pembuatan setiap edisi.
> masukan buat redaksi :
> 1. masih terdapat kesalahan penulisan dan ada bebarapa foto yang blur sehingga kurang jelas, dan ada foto yang tidak muncul. Untuk edisi mendatang bisa tidak kesalahan - kesalahan ini hilang sehingga dengan bertambahnya oplah majalah maka kualitas cetak dan isi semakin lebih bagus lagi.===>Mudah2an edisi depan tidak ada salah lg
> 2. mohon dipertimbangkan untuk anggota atau pembaca baru, kalau mereka mencari edisi lama majalah koi-s bisa mencari kemana dan bagaimana cara mendapatkannya ?Untuk edisi lama bisa di order di redaksi selama persediaan masih ada
> 3. ditunggu ulasan dari breeder - breeder lokal lagi seperti dari sukabumi sehingga lokal juga lebih dikenal.siaaap
> 4. kalau ada artikel dari breeder jepang lebih baik dalam hal pemilihan ikan dan penilaian terhadap seekor ikan koi juga.siaaap
> 
> semoga majalah ini bisa terus tembus sampai 100 halaman lebih, dan selamat buat teman2 redaksi yang telah bekerja keras selama ini.

----------


## William Pantoni

> Gramedia Madiun kayaknya belum ada Om Ajik mohon ditindak lanjuti...


Thx u oom Abied....nanti kita laporkan ke sirkulasi.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Gramedia Madiun kayaknya belum ada Om Ajik mohon ditindak lanjuti...


Mudah - mudahan pada kenaikan oplag berikutnya, majalah sudah sampai Madiun om....

----------


## koguma koi

Gramedia medan kok belom ada ya ? Mohon pemantauannya.
Terima kasih
amin

----------


## William Pantoni

> Gramedia medan kok belom ada ya ? Mohon pemantauannya.
> Terima kasih
> amin


Thanks Om Koguma....nanti kita check bagian sirkulasi yah.

----------


## john kl

> Gramedia medan kok belom ada ya ? Mohon pemantauannya.
> Terima kasih
> amin


^
setubuh

Saya sudah ke gramedia sun plaza & gramedia gajah mada, belum ada tuh majalah kois, mungkin kois baru kerjasama dengan gramedia, pennyebaran majalah tsb masih belum merata

----------


## bobo

yang edisi 12 kapan ya om ajik ??????

----------


## john kl

> yang edisi 12 kapan ya om ajik ??????


udah bereder tuh  ::

----------

